# The Poos that Stole Christmas...



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL! I love how he closes his eyes all the time! Too cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> LOL! I love how he closes his eyes all the time! Too cute!


Well see the second picture he actually has his eyes open for once, LOL!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Sam's pic is from when he was only about 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Sam's pic is from when he was only about 5 or 6 months old.


Now those are TOO CUTE! Is the cream poodle yours also?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Now those are TOO CUTE! Is the cream poodle yours also?


Yes that's Jenny, she's actually white, but she has some cream on her ears. She's almost 4 months old.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*wishes she had a white poodle in addition to her cream one* very purdy!

MM, I love that first picture!. It's like he saying go ahead Santa, I won't peek!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

I just finished mine. They are more "Winter" themed. I wanted to use the new Digital scrapbook kit I made....lol.

Here's Baxter, my 7 month old apricot mini poodle










Here's Bella, my 2 yr old white Boxer










Here's Cody, my 10 yr old Maine **** Cat


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam I Am- Jenny is so lovely! Maddie was mostly white but had a sort
of a pretty cream froth going on on her top knot and ears. Jenny is a 
REAL LOOKER though, I am a sucker for white poodles. 

WonderPup- LOL! I think I blinded the poor lil guy actually with the 
flash! My mom loves that picture though, she laughs everytime she sees
it on her desktop, she said I should make it into Christmas cards! LMAO! 

Michelle- I love the winter theme, very scrap bookish indeed, and I LOVE
to scrap book!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pics! I especially love the one of Bella!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree - great pics. And I LOVE Bella. Too sweet.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, thank you girls! Bella is my big baby! lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all your pictures are soooo great! I am jealous! I don't have a digital camera - maybe Santa will bring me one for Christmas! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the pics too Michelle...ecspecially Bella's pic. That one turned out great! Very nice job...


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pics everyone


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

what sweet pictures all are.
My fav is the first one - closed eyes are so child-like dreamy in expectation of Santa to come 
Olga.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

poodleit said:


> what sweet pictures all are.
> My fav is the first one - closed eyes are so child-like dreamy in expectation of Santa to come
> Olga.



LOL, that would be my boy, Scooter. He is silly, lol!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Not a poodle, but...


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pics guys, the photoshopped ones look fantastic, your all so clever. I might try and find one and put in the 'anyone need anything photoshopped thread" for someone to make T a Christmas scrapbook :biggrin:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cute pictures. I love the eyes closed, that really cute!


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a pic of Cardi and his Christmas outfit. :tongue:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Cardi looks very handsome!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Cardi is such a good boy! He is so cute!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardi looks great in his Christmas scarf, and is so photogenic too.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Mr. Cheezle looking handsome in his little red sweater he donned 
when we went to go watch the parade...


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Adorable....all of them


----------

